# checkering on gun's front strap ?



## wpshooter

Is checkering on the front strap of a Kimber 1911 a good thing or a bad thing, IYO ?

Would you rather have a pistol with the front strap checkered or not and why ?

Thanks.


----------



## Sully2

wpshooter said:


> Is checkering on the front strap of a Kimber 1911 a good thing or a bad thing, IYO ?
> 
> Would you rather have a pistol with the front strap checkered or not and why ?
> 
> Thanks.


I installed grip tape on mine because I never could decide if I really wanted checkering....OR how fine or course Id want it to be...


----------



## dosborn

IMO, it looks good and it's functional. So +2 from me. If you really like it, I recommend buying a gun that already has it rather than add it later. It's expensive to have done.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

wpshooter said:


> Is checkering on the front strap of a Kimber 1911 a good thing or a bad thing, IYO ?
> 
> Would you rather have a pistol with the front strap checkered or not and why ?
> 
> Thanks.


In the case of most semi-auto pistols, and the 1911 platform particularly, the most important points of contact between your hand and the gun's grip are the front- and back-straps. The side panels are not anywhere near as important, in terms of accuracy and control.
It has been my experience that checkered or stippled front- and back-straps are extremely good ideas. I also believe that smooth grip panels (at the sides) aid in the quick-reload manipulation of a 1911, since the pistol has to swivel in the hand a little, to allow contact with the magazine release.


----------



## gunluver

+1, what Steve said!


----------



## dondavis3

+1 Steve M1911A1

I like mine checkered front & back.

I also like checkering on the front of my trigger guard.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1

dondavis3 said:


> ...I also like checkering on the front of my trigger guard...


 Me, too. :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck

I like checkering on a 1911 - to me, it kinda denotes the higher end 1911s to the cheaper ones - call me a gun snob.

That being said - I sorta prefer serrations to checkering. I think it gives me a better grip.

I also prefer rubber pachmeyer grips, or at least rubber grip panels.

I have two 1911s with front strap texturing (checkering on 1, and chainlink on the other). I still prefer the wrap around pachmeyers.... So, admittedly, they cover the texturing on the front strap...


----------



## AirForceShooter

I'm old
I don't like checkering ANYWHERE on my guns.
I've never had a problem with gripping a smooth gun.

AFS


----------



## GURU1911

*1911 grips*

Install a set of pach rubber combat grips on your pistol & then fa-git-about-it--have been loving mine since the 1970's & have never had gripping issues with their products. For my python & model 29 smith, i prefer the hogue brand grips.


----------



## wpshooter

GURU1911 said:


> Install a set of pach rubber combat grips on your pistol & then fa-git-about-it--have been loving mine since the 1970's & have never had gripping issues with their products. For my python & model 29 smith, i prefer the hogue brand grips.


Yea, the Hogue, that is what I decided to get.

Thanks.


----------



## GURU1911

Atta-boy-----now you talking-----when your hands get damp, the rubber grips will not slip. You will be amazed at the difference in the shooting comfort. Jim hoag & frank pachmyar are the fellows we shooters can thank for designing these marvelous products almost 40 years ago.


----------

